# Aqua medic 1000



## Kostas (22 Oct 2018)

Hello everyone u am trying to make my aqua medic co2 reactor work. I bought it last year tbh but it didn't seem to work correctly I gave it another go today and I would appreciate it if you could have a look at this video showing it work and tell me if you see anything wrong. 
Just want to note that I don't see any bubbles coming out of the output, does that mean that all of the co2 is being dissolved? I can't tell from the drop checker yet cause I just changed it today (I usually have the glass diffuser)


----------



## Edvet (22 Oct 2018)

If you dont have a buildup of gas in the top, makes sense all is dissolving ( or you have a leak), DC or pH profile will tel.


----------



## Kostas (22 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> If you dont have a buildup of gas in the top, makes sense all is dissolving ( or you have a leak), DC or pH profile will tel.


I don't see any leaks whatsoever. All the pipes are full of water from the circulation and the reactor itself seems secure. Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## greenink (22 Oct 2018)

Can't see the video. I'd take all the media out. Works perfectly like that and you can see what's going on much better. 

You shouldn't see any bubbles in the tank. That's the point. There's a gif of it working in my forest journal.


----------



## Kostas (22 Oct 2018)

greenink said:


> Can't see the video. I'd take all the media out. Works perfectly like that and you can see what's going on much better.
> 
> You shouldn't see any bubbles in the tank. That's the point. There's a gif of it working in my forest journal.


That looks great. How can I open it? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostas (22 Oct 2018)

Does any 1 know how can I open the aqua medic reactor to remove the balls? Does it unscrew or I need heat guns etc? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## greenink (22 Oct 2018)

Kostas said:


> Does any 1 know how can I open the aqua medic reactor to remove the balls? Does it unscrew or I need heat guns etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Unscrews at the bottom. First time is a bit scary. Also helpful to shorten the hose tails to 16/22 pipe fittings if you have that one.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2018)

They do work better with no media, the top and bottom both have large nuts that can be unthreaded to remove. You may need ptfe tape to get a good seal after opening, be careful to not over tighten it and thread it.

Just to check as it's hard to see.. flow going in the top out the bottom right?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostas (22 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> They do work better with no media, the top and bottom both have large nuts that can be unthreaded to remove. You may need ptfe tape to get a good seal after opening, be careful to not over tighten it and thread it.
> 
> Just to check as it's hard to see.. flow going in the top out the bottom right?
> 
> ...


Thank you. Sorry but English is not my first language and I don't quite understand what you mean by unthreaded. Yes the flow is downwards. Meaning that the bubble tries to go up but the flow is pushing it down

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Oct 2018)

Kostas said:


> Thank you. Sorry but English is not my first language and I don't quite understand what you mean by unthreaded. Yes the flow is downwards. Meaning that the bubble tries to go up but the flow is pushing it down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's correct with flow.
Just meant that it is easy to tighten the nut too much and damage it so be firm but gentle 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostas (23 Oct 2018)

I managed to remove the bio balls from the reactor but the drop checker shows dark green to blue. I don't think it's leaking whatsoever. But when I cleaned my aquarium today I turned off the pump that's pumping into the reactor and I noticed that the gas inside (the gas was running) didn't accumulate in it. Now that I think about it maybe it was moving into the pipe on top but I didn't check at that moment
 Still I don't really trust it and I think I'll keep the glass diffuser for now. When and if the plants are stable I'll try it for a day or so

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zygorf72 (23 Feb 2019)

Hi

In case this is still relevant, maybe my observations in comment #28 on this thread can help:
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-injection-in-large-tanks.56723/page-2

Cheers


----------

